
Posix me harder [nsfw] - angersock
http://whom.st/docs/posix-me-harder.txt
======
angersock
For additional regret, please consult [http://whom.st/docs/the-anti-patent-
clause.txt](http://whom.st/docs/the-anti-patent-clause.txt)

